# Crossroads Cruiser?



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Not really feeling great about the topic of this post being as I just posted a similar topic below...but here goes.

We took mom out to look at bunkhouse 5'ers with us this Saturday to try and find out what works well for her and what does not. Since she (and my Aunt) go with us on occasion, we want to include their "perspective" (umm...she is 5'1" and my Aunt is 4'11" with severe hip problems) in our buying decision. One thing I will say is that Jayco has done a heckuva job on their Eagles and Eagle Super Lites getting them updated. I think their interiors are now better than Laredo's/Sydney's/Cougar's but that is just our opinion...we were highly impressed with them. Great job Jayco!

No floorplans really jumped out at us (well we loved the plan in this monster Eagle they had but it was just too long and too heavy) but I asked our salesman if they had any Cruisers on the lot. That dealer had carried Cruiser when we were last out there a couple of years ago. Now I was curious because I had looked at Cruisers' website and they had a couple of interesting plans and I had hoped we could get Mom to give us her thoughts on them. Oddly though, when I had googled Cruiser models, I found very few dealers that carried them (as compared to say, a Heartland or Keystone product). Some models I could not find at all on any dealer sites.

Our salesman responded that over the course of a year or so, it had become more difficult for them to get parts and service from Crossroads such that it became a customer service problem between the dealer and the customer. It was reflecting poorly on the dealer. He went on to say that they finally came to the conclusion that they felt that Crossroads Cruiser was going to fail and so they dropped the line. I have no way of knowing how much is fact and/or fiction about what he said.

Please bear in mind that I say that with caution - I do not want to participate in the demise of any RV mfg. by stating what I saw just by googling a few models and hearing what a salesman had to say. I suppose if nothing else, learning this and seeing the "stock only" on a few Keystone models (as in my previous post) causes me to get yet another reminder of how badly the RV industry has been hit. While there has been some good news in Keystone's hiring several hundred workers back, needless to say, this does not necessarily apply to the other RV manufacturers. I sure would not like to see any line fail, reducing umm...and I say this in an apolitical sense...choice and competition.

-CC


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Our local dealer had them for a year and then got rid of the line also.....

They cited lack of sales of the units compared to the Keystone and other products on the lot.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Awhile back I got a tip that they had dropped their line of Toy Haulers, so I emailed them and a VP got back to me and said they had closed production and would evaluate it in the Spring... not a good sign IMHO. Keystone has added a bunch of new Toy Haulers, but Crossroads is on the decline? Seems odd to me. However KZ also dropped some their higher end Toy Hauler lines too.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I think there are 2 things here. First, obviously the whole industry is in flux still. Everyone shut down production and re-evlauated for a while there. The Second issue is that a Salesman will say whatever it takes to make a sale.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a Crossroads Kingston model and have not heard any issues with Crossroads. I don't follow info everyday so this may have changed recently.

Here is a link to the forum if you want to ask other owners about what they know.

http://www.crossroadsrv.com/forum/default.asp


----------

